# ارجوا المساعده بنسبه لدراسه في كندا او استراليا Avionics



## hatem21 (12 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم اخواني ارجوا المساعده بنسبه لدراسه في كندا او استراليا Avionics 

ايهما افضل كندا ولا استراليا 

وكم تكلفت الدراسه في كندا Avionics

ولو فرضن اني دراسة Avionics سنتين وبعديها حبيت ان اكمال aerospace عادي ولا 

وكم تكلفت استراليا Avionics


----------



## hatem21 (16 أبريل 2007)

وين ياشباب ما في احد ولا ايش ضارلي خمسة ايام ولا في رد مش معقووووووووووووول


----------



## hatem21 (7 مايو 2007)

الموضوع لهو شهر ومافي رد ما هذا المنتدي العجيب


----------



## وجدي_1405 (9 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
يا حاتم :
هل دخلت القوقل و بحثت فيها ( صدقني ستجد ما يرضيك )
كان الله في عونك و عون أمة محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام


----------



## haa72 (12 مايو 2007)

وجدي_1405 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
> يا حاتم :
> هل دخلت القوقل و بحثت فيها ( صدقني ستجد ما يرضيك )
> كان الله في عونك و عون أمة محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام


 
Concerning what u have said about avionics .
I am going to do my master studies in aerospace /aeronautics in canada , 
Aerospace is the whole domain , it is divided into three branches or four mainly aeronautics ,avionics...


----------

